# bbz1 spro swimbait



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey I was lookin at some swimbaits and saw a bbz1 spro bill siemantel series, and wanted to know if anyone on here had one or has used one.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for the info, I went to the site but didnt find any information, other than when that show comes on tv (i dont have vs here tho). I went a head an ordered one the video i watched was here https://thebbz.com/index.swf hope it works as good as it did in the video.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 5, 2008)

I have read that those are some of the best trout imitating swimbaits for the price. They might have done a review on it on tackletour. I'll look it up.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 5, 2008)

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewsprobbz.html


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for the link very helpful, i looked on that site and couldnt find the review. Glad you did, thx


----------

